# Cowboy Magic users...



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

I am about to place an order at horse.com and was wondering what products are the best. I am definitely getting the detangler but I'm not sure about the shampoos and conditioners. Their prices are great compared to the local feed store. Thank you!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I have this product and I definitely do not like it. I think there are other products out there that work. I can't get mats out and the scent bugs me. That may be the main reason I do not care for it. I bought it because of the rave reviews on this board. So I know it does work for some people.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I like the detangler and the shampoo is ok.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I have the detangler (the gel type stuff in a tube) and I like it. I actually like the scent, although I know others find it offensive LOL - I've heard it described as 'cheap aftershave' scent! LOL


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I have the gel-like stuff, too. I love the scent.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I have the conditioner/detangler one I didn't know they make a gel one.


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

My friend who owns horses is going to bring me some into work so that I can try before I buy. Tobi is winding up with more products than my daughter and I put together!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I have the conditioner/detangler one I didn't know they make a gel one. 
This is what I have and I can not pinpoint why I do not like the smell. Even worse I am probably one of the few people that can not get mats out using it. I am glad you can try it first. I hope you post how you like it.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I went and smelled the stuff again. It does not smell too bad in the bottle. It really smells bad once I put it on Rylee. Just like some people can wear perfume and it smells great on them and stinks on someone else.


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

I am so happy with this stuff!! The mats came out with minimal effort and the smell wasn't bad at all. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I know we really haven't discussed it here, but when I first started researching care for the maltese coat, I viewed show dog sites. Even tho Zippy is NOT a show dog, I wanted to do the very best I could with her coat. One of the recommendations was a product called Absorbine Show Sheen. This stuff works amazingly well with Zippy's coat. It repels dirt better than any finishing spray I have used. I use it immediately after her weekly baths when I blow dry her. I also use it mixed with a combo of other things as a routine finishing spray as well as diluted with water.

We just went through awful weather with Hurricane Guztav coming through, but her coat was pretty clean through the whole thing. Out of everything I have tried, that is the one product I stick with.

Sassy's mommy helped me big time too when I was trying to plunder through the array of products out there. While Zippy will never look like Sassy, her coat is very healthy and easily managed.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am glad you like it. I did try it again since I have so much. I guess it helps to read the directions better. I expected it to work immediately and didn't even think about working it with my fingers. :brownbag: 
It did work some what better for me this time.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

I just recently purchased the show sheen as well i was told at my local feed store it is the equivilant of cowboy majic and it has worked great on Gucci since Gustav i also find Kaia getting more matts but i think she is having a coat change she is right at a year old and she is also part pomarinain/part malt although i find she looks more malt then anything else

QUOTE (Deborah @ Sep 10 2008, 10:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=633306


> I am glad you like it. I did try it again since I have so much. I guess it helps to read the directions better. I expected it to work immediately and didn't even think about working it with my fingers. :brownbag:
> It did work some what better for me this time.[/B]


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

I used Show Sheen on Ava for quite a while, but it was really starting to make her coat brittle, so I have stopped.


----------

